# Rv covers for class c



## burkelly (Sep 16, 2011)

I am new to the rv world and was wondering what type of cover would be good to purchase for my 2006 winnebago view which is about 23.5 ft long.  I would also like to know where to buy it. I noticed camping world had some better price ones but I am not sure. Thank you Joanie


----------



## LEN (Sep 19, 2011)

If were me I would not cover. Moisture will condense under the cover mold. I just leave mine in the open and have a couple top vents cracked with dryease or something like it to gather moisture inside.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 19, 2011)

I cover mine Joanie, and they are suppose to breath to stop the mold from forming. But it doesn't, I still get a little mold , but a little bleach and water will get rid of it. i JUST BOUGHT A NEW ONE, I WILL PM YOU WHERE AND THE COST  
 Good luck


----------



## corvetteguy77 (Aug 23, 2012)

I think it depends on the quality of the cover, some breath more than others.  And some also are made for different climate from what I learned when I bought mine.  I have no complaints with it as of now.


----------

